# Mac Airport--How to set internal dialup modem



## AB2YI (Apr 27, 2008)

I picked up an original graphite airport to set up with dialup--only available service. My USB adapter finds the network OK, but since I don't have internal airport card, network setup doesn't show modem settings. Is there some work around?

Had thought I could use utility in 10.3, but that OS won't run in Intel Mac, my new laptop, with airport card.

There was a utility mentioned on internet, but no longer a good link. Any suggestions? thanks

David


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You should find two programs in your "Utilities" folder, one called "AirPort Setup Assistant" and "AirPort Admin Utility." Those should be all you need to set up the AirPort, and they should be on your Macbook and work with the old AirPort. And they should also connect to the AirPort if your Macs are connected to the network port as well. If not, then I'd download the manual from Apple Support and read up on the factory reset of the AirPort. It'll either be a tiny button to push or power interruption to reset it back to factory new settings so that you can configure it.


----------



## AB2YI (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks, but problem goes beyond that. Found new download, Apple admin utility for graphite and snow 4.2.5, OS 10.5, but it only gives error message that can't read configuration of base station. Support used network diagnostics, but couldn't get past password to configure modem or ISP settings. Had done password reset when at first admin utility was able to open that window--can't seem to get there again. Same error message. Have tried power off and paper clip reset. Not sure what IP adr to use on reset if I can get there again--default was 10.0.1.1 Ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, you may of just found out why this was for sale, it may have issues. At this point I'd try to take it to an Apple store and see if they can connect to it. I'm not a big network guy, and I've never had an AirPort base (mine is a Netgear), so I'm not sure if you can ping it or port scan to see what ip it has and then connecting to it. Have you made sure that the Subset mask is the same?


----------

